# E5200 Oc + Ddr3 ?



## bloodfury666 (May 3, 2010)

Hi to everyone, 

I got a new E5200 and my last P35 just died. Now I see the Gigabyte GA-EP43T-USB3 ATX LGA775 P43 DDR3 1PCI-E 4PCI SATA USB3.0 Sound GBLAN Motherboard and I wonder if I overclock my E5200 does my memory will work? and to use DDR3 1333 i hope the e5200 scale the ddr3 thx for noob advice


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 3, 2010)

dont get a P43 board. go for a P45 or X48 board.


----------



## mosheen (May 3, 2010)

p43 should be enough for a e5200.

P43 usually clocks to 420-430 fsb.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 3, 2010)

+1 on the P45 or X48 (X48 would be the better idea) as I keep hearing people say the P43 chips run really hot.


----------



## mosheen (May 3, 2010)

They do run hot.

Edit: They are much cheaper than P45 or X48.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 3, 2010)

I had a gigabyte P43 board and it would do small OCs fine like on my E6600 it would do 3.3ghz stable but a higher OC was impossible


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 3, 2010)

If a board cant handle over 450FSB i wouldnt want it. 

A E5200 should be capable of hitting between 3.6-3.8Ghz very easily but if you wish to push higher then you better hope your setup is damn fine. there have been E5200's that have been known to hit 4Ghz but by that time you'd probably be able to make eggs n bacon on your heatsink. so cooling is critical just like with any overclock


----------



## Yukikaze (May 3, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If a board cant handle over 450FSB i wouldnt want it.



Well, how high a board can go really doesn't matter when you are OCing things like the E5200. E5200s cannot hit high FSB most of the time, and do not need a high FSB to hit high clocks anyway. 400FSB will be more than enough for a E5200, and even less will still be good enough.


----------

